# Taking headlights out



## Shogunn (Nov 18, 2003)

I have been trying to get my headlights out today to bake them and I havent had any luck, can someone give me a diagram or explain to me how to get them out?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Shogunn said:


> I have been trying to get my headlights out today to bake them and I havent had any luck, can someone give me a diagram or explain to me how to get them out?


how hard did you try? theres two nuts in the inner side of each headlamp by the radiator and one or two more on the upper side where the adjusters are. in the little recessed area. disconnect the harnesses and pull the headlamp out. its pretty simple and takes about 5-10 minutes apiece.


----------



## Shogunn (Nov 18, 2003)

O ok, I was in a bit of a rush so I didnt really try all that hard so I decided to go ahead and ask here. Thanx.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Shogunn said:


> O ok, I was in a bit of a rush so I didnt really try all that hard so I decided to go ahead and ask here. Thanx.


no problem. just be careful with them, sometimes the plastic gets brittle with age.


----------

